# Juice Box (stage 1) how much mileage so far ?



## GymWarrior (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm looking to buy a 335i (sport package) coupe next fall, and doing my homework ahead of time for performance mods. I wanted feedback from people here with Juice Box (stage 1) or stage 2, for reliability.
How many miles have you put on (after Juice Box installation)? etc.

Any overheating issues (owners with stock oil coolers) ?

Thanks !!!!


----------



## TBone535i (Dec 16, 2007)

I have 2008 535i and have put 1000 miles with my JB2H and its doing great.


----------



## Rugs (Sep 24, 2007)

2007 E93 335i. I've had the JBS2 on for over 2,500 miles of mixed driving. Drag Strip, Open Track Day Road Course, Mountain Runs, Daily Driving & one Trip to Savannah & back from Atlanta, over 400 miles roundtrip w/ 27.5 MPG Cruising at 90+mph! No CEL Codes, _No Problems, except for turning my E93 from a Cruiser to a Cruise Missile!_


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

There are quite a few Stage 1 customers with 10k miles already!


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

I have a Stage 1 and it is great. 
Simple to install and a noticeable power boost.

The only downside is a noticeable drop in MPG. I have been lead-footing it lately to enjoy the new boost, but even driving conservatively I'm down about 1.5-2 MPG on averge.


----------



## homerjay4242 (Nov 22, 2007)

cvb said:


> I have a Stage 1 and it is great.
> Simple to install and a noticeable power boost.
> 
> The only downside is a noticeable drop in MPG. I have been lead-footing it lately to enjoy the new boost, but even driving conservatively I'm down about 1.5-2 MPG on averge.


This is something that I am worried about. My car is my DD and I really don't want a drop in gas mileage since I am only averaging about 18 or so mpg.


----------



## Terry @ BMS (Apr 27, 2007)

homerjay4242 said:


> This is something that I am worried about. My car is my DD and I really don't want a drop in gas mileage since I am only averaging about 18 or so mpg.


As long as you drive it normally the MPG will stay the same, but with 20-40rwhp more on tap (depending on stage), it's a lot more rewarding to floor it... :rofl:


----------



## homerjay4242 (Nov 22, 2007)

Terry @ BMS said:


> As long as you drive it normally the MPG will stay the same, but with 20-40rwhp more on tap (depending on stage), it's a lot more rewarding to floor it... :rofl:


:bigpimp: That was the part that I was worried about, but I would never floor-it :angel:


----------



## cvb (May 10, 2006)

Update:
My mileage is starting to creep back up to normal 1 week after installing the stage 1. I think my lead footing it was the real culprit. I'm still a little below where I was (~1MPG lower), but let's give it another week and see.

I do love my JB Stage 1!!! Thanks Terry!



Terry @ BMS said:


> As long as you drive it normally the MPG will stay the same, but with 20-40rwhp more on tap (depending on stage), it's a lot more rewarding to floor it... :rofl:


----------

